# Leaking rudder stuffing box



## skiltobil (May 11, 2009)

Hi, Does anyone know how to fix a leking rudder stuffing box? Like how to get this thing apart for starters...Is there 2 different nuts that have to be removed or one?...and do they turn in opposite directions or what?... Thank you.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

where is it leaking if it's leaking above the big nut on top it's the packing under the nut an easy fix. If its leaking around the smaller bolts on the bottom it should be taken out and a new gasket installed between the hull and plate. How big of a boat? they both could be done in the water. Where are you located?


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

that does not look square- might be the cause of the leak. Answer to you question
Looks like 1 nut threads should be normal.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

http://www.boatus.com/boattech/casey/stuffing-box.asp

http://www.captfklanier.com/articles/art17.htm

http://www.pbase.com/mainecruising/stuffing_box

http://www.passagemaker.com/channels/conventional-stuffing-box-wisdom/


----------



## skiltobil (May 11, 2009)

Hi, Thank you to everybody that has taken the time out to try and help me out with my problem, I appreciate it very much.....I think it is leaking from above somehwere...I am going there tomorrow and I will try to see for sure...Its not easy cause its in a awkward place to reach and see visually....It's a 28 ft Winner...1973.....In NYC....In thew picture it does kind of look like one nut but I dont think that is the case because through the years I have probably filled in the threads with different glues to try and stop the leakage each season when it went in the water each spring....I know that if thats the case that it is probably going to be a lot harder to get off due to the cement like glue that is covering up the threads....but lets say there are 2 nuts...is it the top nut that holds the packing? and if so, do I have to do anything with the bottom nut at all in the process? What I dont understand is that if the bottom nut suppost to be a stopper for the top nut, then why is it at least a half an inch away from the top not and not flush against it to stop it from moving at all...so to speak....Thanks for the help.


----------



## skiltobil (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for the links, they are very informative....I appreciate it.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

The thin bottom nut, or JAM nut needs to be turned CLOCKWISE a few threads to loosen it. Then the large nut on top, or GLAND nut can be loosened COUNTERCLOCKWISE. Unscrew the gland completely and you will find a waxed or graphite rope packing under it wrapped around the rudder shaft. The rudder shaft size determines the packing size, but most likely 1/4 or 5/16 inch. 

You will need to remove the steering arm from the rudder-shaft so the gland nut can be removed and all the old packing rope removed to do it the right way. 
Wrap about 3 turns of the new packing clockwise around the shaft and with a sharp razor blade, bevel each end of the packing rope at a 45 degree angle. Install the GLAND nut over the new packing and tighten it clockwise just past "SNUG". While holding the gland nut with a Crescent or Pipe wrench, tighten the bottom or Jam nut counterclockwise against the Gland nut. 
If the boat is wet in the slip, have the needed new packing on hand ahead of time before you take it apart. 
It is very simple job if you can get to it. DO NOT over-tighten the packing gland nut. Just tight enough to keep it from leaking excessively:thumbup:.

Disregard removing the linkage or completely removing the gland nut after looking at the pic. The floor is in the way. Use a seal pic, or other pointed tool to dig out what old packing you can out of the gland nut.


----------



## skiltobil (May 11, 2009)

*Sho-nuff*

HI, Thank you very much for the greatly detailed description on how to do the job, I appreciate it greatly....You mentioned something about having to remove the steering arm to do the job, I dont think that the top nut goes any higher then to the bottom of the wooden beam that is above it in the picture though...I am going there tomorrow hopefully and I will get a better look at it, I was trying to get there today but I couldnt ...dammit...lol....But anyway, Im just hoping that it isnt leaking that much and that I will be able to get away with it until the boat comes out of the water in about a month or less, then I could try to do the job while the boat is on land cause there is no way that I am going to try to do it while in the water cause this would be my first time and I really dont want to take that chance of all that water coming in once the old packing comes out...so to speak....So thanks again to you and everyone else that has tried to help me out with my problem...God Bless you all.


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

It won't leak much when you take it apart. It's not going to flood the boat like if you pulled a hull fitting out. The rudder-shaft fits tight in the hull fitting. 

Take a small propane torch and apply a little heat, but don't cook it. Then soak it down good with "PB Blaster" and it should come apart. Put the Hammer and Chisel back in the tool box and use wrenches that fit. Its brass and beating the hell out of it could deform the nut or damage the threads.. Then you will have some work to do.


----------

